# Reloading 44 Special



## Viscomm (Oct 16, 2009)

I regularly reload 38 Spl and 45 ACP ammo with good results. Regardless of other personal opinions, I have settled on Lee dies, Alliant Bullseye powder and CCI primers.

I received a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Magnum (7-1/2") for Christmas. I shot a box of factory Magums and 44 Spl LRN rounds, then decided I wanted to try reloading my own.

I bought the following:

Lee carbide 44 Spl 4-die set
New Winchester 44 Spl S&W brass
Remington 240 gr SJHP bullets
Alliant Bullseye powder
CCI #300 large-pistol primers

I need a starting recommendation for powder charge and OAL for the cartridge with the SJHP bullet installed. Also, what level of crimp should I apply with the #4 die? I usually load 38 Spl (Berry 125 gr plated) with a very light crimp. Should the above combination be crimped more tighly that the plated bullets?

Thanbks,

Robert


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's what Alliant has posted for Bullseye. That's their lead load (LSWC). It will work with the (LRN) also. .:smt033 I like Winchester 231 much better as it doesn't seem to burn as fast and my accuracy is better with it. Use a good roll crimp and your good to go.:smt1099

Alliant Powder - Reloader's Guide


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't know a thing about reloading but LOVE the .44 spl. I sold my [email protected] 696 a few years back and that was a big mistake! Anyway, thanks for keeping the old round around, maybe another L-frame .44 spl. is just around the corner! Meantime, I admire your efforts and please keep us updated. 
:smt083
Eli


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut, 
just bought a S&W 629. Gonna start with light 44spl and possible load some mag case's!:smt170
I cast and have ordered a LEE 6-cav mold and take it from there.
Good luck,
fusil


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't load for .44 mag/Spec.
Wouldn't it just be simpler to load everything (light, boomin & so forth) on Magnum brass? Especially if you don't have a gun restricted to .44 spec. I have found that w/ .357 & 38 spec, it's just simpler to use magnum brass for nearly all of it. I have some stuff built on .38 spec brass for the .38 snubbies, but that's it. I'm just wondering if there are any factors that I may be missing.


----------

